# second hand or baby bird? please help!!!



## bulldogsaplenty (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, im going to be buying a macaw, and my partner says buy a baby, but i have seen so many that are up for sale and need new homes.
This debate has gone on most of the day
what you would recommend a baby or a second hand bird...please help.:::


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Macaws can live up to 80 years old. Some have lived for as long as 100. Macaws have the average inteligence of 3 year old child and like 3 year old child they can through tantrums. For this reason I would suggest you buy a second hand bird, one whos charcter has already developed and can seen as being friendly.

All the best from Alan (alan g a)


----------

